# Best filler for motorcycle fairing



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

So repaired plastics need a good filler to repair some scratches and over repair area, and suggestions or will any plastic bumper filler be ok.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Can’t remember what the product I used years ago was, but basically as long as it’s flexible it should be fine - so yes, would have thought plastic bumper filler should be fine.


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

http://www.proworx.eu/plex-plastic-filler/


----------

